# 2009 Prototypes From Speed Inc



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

These are still in the detailing phase, but I thought I'd throw a teaser out there. I'm hoping to have these ready for the silicon in a couple of weeks. the Torino will get the rocker panels extended and the side windows enlarged and I'm still not sure about the headlights on the Charger 500. I think they appear a bit large. Feedback welcomed!!! There's also a 70 Torino in the mix as well, but it's still camera shy!

-Paul


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*Torino*

The back needs to come down.
GARY


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the torino looks good as is, and the wheel wells can always be made deeper to bring the butt end down. The front wheel well is a bit too round, but I think that's just the way it was trimmed. They look great Paul!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whoa...someone said the word "charger"????  charger 500!! not bad looking body man!! can i ask why is there a line above the headlights? do you have pics of rear?? it fits on srt? 

the difference betweem r/t charger and charger 500 is they used charger 500 for nascar cuz of their rear windows is more flat then r/t chargers. 

Wes


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Daytona Based*



WesJY said:


> whoa...someone said the word "charger"????  charger 500!! not bad looking body man!! can i ask why is there a line above the headlights? do you have pics of rear?? it fits on srt?
> 
> the difference betweem r/t charger and charger 500 is they used charger 500 for nascar cuz of their rear windows is more flat then r/t chargers.
> 
> Wes


The 500 body shown is based on the original AFX Charger Daytona body. I still have some detail work to complete on it, specifically the front grill, headlight and bumper area. I will add more to the hood and blend into the lined area that is now really deep. It does have the fastback rear window and no tunnel like the regular charger. It's was left unchanged from the original Daytona body. I'll try and get some more pictures up. My biggest concern is the headlights. I pulled several photos of the grills on both street and NASCAR versions for reference. This is the 5th grill assembly and best looking so far, but I'm not quite happy enough with it to start the permanent cast. I'm targeting the end of this month to be ready to pour the molds and start casting.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look like you're off to a great start for some vintage stockers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> The 500 body shown is based on the original AFX Charger Daytona body. I still have some detail work to complete on it, specifically the front grill, headlight and bumper area. I will add more to the hood and blend into the lined area that is now really deep. It does have the fastback rear window and no tunnel like the regular charger. It's was left unchanged from the original Daytona body. I'll try and get some more pictures up. My biggest concern is the headlights. I pulled several photos of the grills on both street and NASCAR versions for reference. This is the 5th grill assembly and best looking so far, but I'm not quite happy enough with it to start the permanent cast. I'm targeting the end of this month to be ready to pour the molds and start casting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


let me know when you are done with it and i would love to buy some from you!! i am well know as a mopar freak  

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great work ! I would love to see the '70 Torino ! I used to love that car as a kid in the ' 70 's !


Neal:dude:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! Sometimes I get too close or think too much about one thing on a new design. It helps to have several others take a peek and make recommendations. I will start up again this weekend on the suggestions and post some updates as the changes progress.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Update With Pictures*

Here's the Charger 500 with the new grill work and a sneak preview of the 70 Torino. The 69 Torino is still having the rocker panels adjusted and I'll Post some shots as soon as it's closer.

-Paul


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking good on the 500. Getting closer to the real deal: http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.com/10/4/8/80984148.htm


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

phshoe- the charger is looking sweet!!! like i said please PM me i am very interested in buying them!! 

Wes


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The other change in the Charger 500 was the front grillwork was brought out flush with the body and not recessed like the street version for aerodynamic reasons. 
The 70 torino looks very good, nice work.
I agree with RACERMAN that the 69 Talladega body needs to have the rear brought down some. My online racing name was LeeRoy98 in honor of the late great LeeRoy Yarbrough. His best year was in 1969 in the Junior Johnson #98 Talledega and Cyclone. I can't wait for a Talledega to put on the track with all them Mopars!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Paul--Wasnt that you that showed some prototypes a few months back of a '79 Caprice converted into a coupe along with some others? What happened to those?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*79 Caprice and Others*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Hey Paul--Wasnt that you that showed some prototypes a few months back of a '79 Caprice converted into a coupe along with some others? What happened to those?


They are still on deck. Limited funds to make molds so I have to go with what I get the most response to. I still have the Caprice ready, just need to sell a few more bodies so I can make the mold. And yes, the Charger 500 has under gone several changes over the last few months. That's my biggest issue is finalizing something. The Mercury Cyclone was 9 months in the making and about the same for the Charger 500. Every time I think I have the last detail, I start scrutinizing the work and start some part of it again, making it more detailed or closer to what I want to see. Most of the time, my wife tells me it's done, set it down and pour the mold. She's my reality check.

I've received a lot of requests for the late 60s early 70s stock car stuff and I had vacuform molds I did 20+ years ago to start from. Adding the higher detail in body lines and grill and bumper work has been the time consuming piece. I will eventually get them all cast, just need to rack up some funds and that will get there in time.

Stuff still waiting for silicon: 90 Buick Regal, 87 Olds Delta 88, 68 Camaro (still need to complete front grill/headlights), 79 Caprice, Ferrari 330 P3 Spyder (casting issues) and a Ford GT40 Mk I Roadster (same casting issues as the Ferrari).

-Paul


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Right on. Whats gonna be the pricing on these?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Right on. Whats gonna be the pricing on these?


They go for $12.00 a body. I trim and clean everything before it ships, with the exception of the side windows. I leave those so the body is a bit more durable in the shipping process. Some early 89 Monte Carlos suffered window post breakage and were replaced. I also fill any pinholes to make the finish work for the buyers a bit easier. Everything is cast in tan resin and ready for paint and decals. I do not mold body mounts so these can be used on any standard wheelbase chassis. I use double-sided foam tape or velcro with the best results. I'm still on schedule to cast the molds this weekend. The last bits are on both the Torinos. Some lower rocker panel detail and the belt lines need a bit more definition and then they will be ready. I have just enough silicon left to cast these three and I'm trying to time it so I can get it done in one batch. Thanks you all for your interest and patience. I can't wait to detail out a couple of these myself!

-Paul


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work,love that charger!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sounds pretty reasonable, Paul. Tan resin huh? Sounds like alumilite and thats good stuff. Thats what I used when I was casting, in fact your work looks like you apply a lot of the same techniques I used. 

As to the body mounts, ever think of getting some buddy clips from Bud's and casting the mounts from the Super G+? I molded some up to mod and glue into the bodies for faster chassis mounting and it works pretty good. Best of all, you can mold several different kinds right in one block of silicone. Just a thought.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Quick Update*

I have the "A" side of the molds poured today. I'm using a new (to me) silicon and it's supposed to be a good deal stronger and longer lasting, so maybe I can get more than 30-50 casts with this new stuff. It does however, take 24 hours to cure completely. So after it sets up tonight, I will pour the "B" side of the molds tomorrow evening. If all goes well, I will have the first test casts done on Tuesday this week (3/24/09). I had enough silicon to pour 3 molds, so the 69 Charger 500, Torino and 70 Torino are the first to be cast up. I'll post another update on how they are progressing and when bodies will be ready for sale.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Finally Have the Molds Poured!!!*

I ran into some problems with the new silicon I'm using. Complete user error! This new stuff is a bit thicker than what I used before and I didn't have it pressurized enough to kill all of the air bubbles. Problem is now resolved and I'm waiting on the "B" part of the mold to cure completely (this stuff takes longer to cure also). I've added some photos of the finished originals just before they got the silicone dunk. I should have the first resin casts very soon.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Brick Wall*

Hi All,

I ran into a major brick wall with the three new body styles. All 3 have more detail in them than I have put into earlier models. However, I am having casting issues with air getting trapped in the bumper and front grill of 2 molds and the rocker panels in the third one. I have never had to rely on pressurizing the molds before, but the level of details on these new molds look like they will require it. So the release will be delayed while I locate and price some pressure pots. I have been well advised not to attempt my own creation at this, I received an email about a shrapnel effect on metal that can't handle the 30-50 psi and what it did to a fellow hobbyist. Since I have a tendency (according to my wife) to be accident prone, I will look at ready made options! I tried several casts of the new molds and just can't get rid of the air any other way. And I will not turn loose of inferior products. So please bear with me while I tool up for the next level of product and hopefully a higher quality of product.

Thanks for your patience, help and guidance everyone has given here.
-Paul


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Paul, 2 things Ill share with you on this:

First off, if you decide to go the pressure pot route, good for you. BUT, you'll have to re-pour the molds and de-air the silicone first. Reason being if there are any voids or bubbles in your molds, they'll collapse under pressure and instead of a void or bubble in the casting, you'll get just the opposite--little 'warts' on the surface of the body.

You might try doing 2 things: 

--First off, get a big cheap bottle of talcum (baby) powder. Dust the inside of your mold with it, close it up and shake it around making sure to get a thin dusting all over it, then knock out the excess. This helps suspend the bubbles inside the casting, so you can fill them from the inside of the body using the baking soda/superglue trick and you wont see the imperfections on the outside of your cars.

--The second trick is to mix up your resin, then pour just a little bit into the mold and slosh it around all over everything, use a toothpick to guide it into all the undercuts and details. Then pour the rest in as normal. This makes a HUGE difference in making sure there arent any large voids in your castings.

When I was casting, I didnt have pressure equipment either. Maybe someday when I have a house and a workshop, but these 2 little techniques worked wonders for my bodies, and I was able to get really good results without fancy equipment. Oh and by the way, these werent my ideas, but were tricks shared with me by other casters.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Will Try That*

Thanks for the suggestions. I have not tried the powder trick. I will experiment with that this weekend. I do use a custom piece of brass wire that I have shaped to push the resin into the undercut areas and that has worked with my earlier molds. But I've not had any luck with the 3 new ones. The front bumper on the Charger 500 and the bar across the grill on the 70 Torino just won't co-operate! The 69 Torino keeps getting air gaps in the rocker panels. Short of doing a major over-pour of resin, using about twice as much as should be needed, I can't get rid of the gaps. So I'm trying to keep costs down as well. I created the molds with over pour "vents" and sprue lines. That has usually been enough in the past to rid me of bubbles. Not this time though.

The good news is my molds are very clean and have no voids. I vacuum de-gauss the silicon before it's poured. So they should be pressure ready. I tried using the vacuum to de-gauss the resin, but there's not enough pressure and the molds occasionally distort if I don't have them just right in the vacuum chamber (it has a rounded bottom surface that pulls the mold down).

I'll try the powder and see if that works out. Keep your fingers crossed.

-Paul


----------

